# Folksy



## irinet

În propoziția: 'Gal sounds folksy to me', 'folksy' înseamnă 'țărănește'/'țărănesc' (informal)?
Dacă da, de unde vine '-s'?
Sursa este chiar din forumul 'English Only', firul 'gal'.
Vă mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Popular, fără pretenţii şi chiar populist (în funcţie de context), _folksy_ e format din pluralul de la folk + y. Vezi şi aici pentru detalii.

Later,
.


----------



## perpend

Hi, I think it's this thread, and I am confused myself, since I consider there to be two distinctive meanings of "folksy".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2670258

I'm glad someone else noticed it, and I unfortunately do not speak Romanian! I hope that was the topic in this thread, and sorry if not.


----------



## farscape

Agreed, there are two meanings for the word folksy - the links above indicate the same. The OP is asking where is the "s" in _folksy_ coming from (the plural for folk).

Later,


----------



## perpend

I used to do folklore dance (I actually met a folk group from Cluj-Napoca), many moons ago.

So, I'm curious about this "s" too.

In the "gal thread" people throw around "folksy" to sort of mean "country/redneck". After having done folklore dance, I am disturbed sometimes by "folksy".

I would rather it be "folk-like", in some cases, but it all gets lost in translation somehow.

In other words, there is "folk music" and its not called "folks music" if you see what I mean.

Thanks, farscape.


----------



## alicip

farscape said:


> Popular, fără pretenţii şi chiar populist (în funcţie de context), _folksy_ e format din pluralul de la folk + y. Vezi şi aici pentru detalii.
> 
> Later,
> .



De acord cu dvs.


----------



## alicip

perpend said:


> I used to do folklore dance (I actually met a folk group from Cluj-Napoca), many moons ago.
> 
> So, I'm curious about this "s" too.
> 
> In the "gal thread" people throw around "folksy" to sort of mean "country/redneck". After having done folklore dance, I am disturbed sometimes by "folksy".
> 
> I would rather it be "folk-like", in some cases, but it all gets lost in translation somehow.
> 
> In other words, there is "folk music" and its not called "folks music" if you see what I mean.
> 
> Thanks, farscape.



Hi there. 
For further details you might want to have a look here:
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=folksy&searchmode=none
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=folk&allowed_in_frame=0
http://www.memidex.com/folksy
http://www.memidex.com/folksy+rural


----------



## irinet

Thank you for the explanations provided, they are very helpful!


----------



## irinet

So, I suspect a English variety here, of what I read in "Online Etymology": folksy (informal, 
Am.E) - folky/folksy = traditional (Br.E).


----------

